# Noah's all packed and ready for his holidays :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

His suitcase





Playing in my hair



Smart pose


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute! I hope Noah enjoys his holidays! By the way,maybe Deb can make your signature bigger if you like,since you have over 1000 posts.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Noah !Budget, Blue and Fifo here, make sure you have a lovely holiday, your Mummy and Daddy will be back soon. We bet you are going to have so much fun glad you have some of your favourite toys and things to keep you happy. Say A big Congratulations to your Mummy and Daddy for all of us will you too?
See you all soon when you get back from your lovely wedding and holiday. The flock and I wish you both all the best on your special day, I am sure you will have ,and make many happy memories to share with us !


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

nuxi said:


> Very cute! I hope Noah enjoys his holidays! By the way,maybe Deb can make your signature bigger if you like,since you have over 1000 posts.


Thanks Gaby - I hope so too!!  I'm already feeling guilty about leaving him for so long and he hasn't even went into boarding yet!! 
Oh that's a good idea re; the signature - a bigger Noah 



Pretty boy said:


> Hey Noah !Budget, Blue and Fifo here, make sure you have a lovely holiday, your Mummy and Daddy will be back soon. We bet you are going to have so much fun glad you have some of your favourite toys and things to keep you happy. Say A big Congratulations to your Mummy and Daddy for all of us will you too?
> See you all soon when you get back from your lovely wedding and holiday. The flock and I wish you both all the best on your special day, I am sure you will have ,and make many happy memories to share with us !


Thanks Cathy 
Haha I dread to think what stories the vet clinic will have for us when we get back!!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I am sure Noah is going to be spoiled rotten while you are away. He will charm every one at the vets and they may not want to let him go home.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> I am sure Noah is going to be spoiled rotten while you are away. He will charm every one at the vets and they may not want to let him go home.


Lol I'm half worried about that!! When I was first making his booking for this stay, they even suggested he stay an extra day after I get home!!! I declined - Noah is my first stop after the airport when we get back!!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Niamhf said:


> Thanks Gaby - I hope so too!!  I'm already feeling guilty about leaving him for so long and he hasn't even went into boarding yet!!
> Oh that's a good idea re; the signature - a bigger Noah


Regarding the signature: Maybe you can contact Deb if you like. Or maybe she contacts you if she reads this. I think your signature is too cute to be that small!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha cute. Noah doesn't exactly travel light for a little guy...kind of similar to Yours Truly


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, Noah has a really nice little suitcase and it's great he is already fully prepared for his holidays! I hope you will all have a wonderful time!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Haha cute. Noah doesn't exactly travel light for a little guy...kind of similar to Yours Truly


Hahaha two of a kind!  - and that's just what fits in his case - he will also be taking his hanging 3 level branch swing and his jingly toy 



aluz said:


> Aww, Noah has a really nice little suitcase and it's great he is already fully prepared for his holidays! I hope you will all have a wonderful time!


Thanks Ana  we are all very excited and nervous now


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah,
It looks as though you packed all your stuff nice and neatly!
I hope you have lots of fun on your holiday and get lots of attention and treats!
Please be sure to tell us all about it when you return! :hug:
Your pal,
Peachy


P.S.
My Mom went ahead and changed the size of your signature picture for you. *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Noah,
> It looks as though you packed all your stuff nice and neatly!
> I hope you have lots of fun on your holiday and get lots of attention and treats!
> Please be sure to tell us all about it when you return! :hug:
> ...


Thanks Peachy  
I can't wait to share all my adventure stories with everyone. My mom said that she's also booking me in for a pedicure on arrival so I'm looking forward to getting pampered 
Ooh thanks too to your mom for making my picture bigger for my posts


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah, you are a very neat gentleman! Your suitcase is a very nice size for such a small fellow  

Niamh, I'm sure you and Noah will both have lots of fun on your little holidays! I'm sure there will be lots of fun stories to tell on your return


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Noah, you are a very neat gentleman! Your suitcase is a very nice size for such a small fellow
> 
> Niamh, I'm sure you and Noah will both have lots of fun on your little holidays! I'm sure there will be lots of fun stories to tell on your return


Haha there certainly will! I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I can't get over how cute that little boy is!!  Is he as innocent as he looks?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> I can't get over how cute that little boy is!!  Is he as innocent as he looks?


Hahaha ..... No!! He's such a rascal always ruling the roost and causing havoc! But I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamhf said:


> Hahaha ..... No!! He's such a rascal always ruling the roost and causing havoc! But I wouldn't have it any other way


Julie,

Once he broke into the pantry just to eat salt  He's definitely trouble--but who cares with that little face?


----------



## Abarriger (Jun 16, 2015)

What kind of bird is Noah? He's so handsome!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Abarriger said:


> What kind of bird is Noah? He's so handsome!


Thanks Amy  
Noah is a kakariki


----------

